# Would you mind porn of your fursona?



## Antronach (Mar 4, 2014)

Just some random thing that came up in a conversation a while ago. SImply put, would it bother you if someone made porn of your fursona?

I would, since it's supposed to be your avatar in the fandom, so if someone drew porn of him, it'd feel like they were drawing porn of me, which would freak me out. :<


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 4, 2014)

I wouldn't care, I mean they gave enough a shit about me to draw porn of me so that means something I guess. It'd be nice if they asked though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 4, 2014)

No, because im a cristan. And animal pornogrphy is rong.


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 4, 2014)

I would mind, I mean I even specify that all my characters are to be drawn without any nipples or bits - it's just creepy.  I don't normally mind nipples (don't ever think I would say that lol), just don't want them on my own characters. Even if it was porn I would never see It's still creepy. Maybe I'll loosen up on my characters later, but my Sona and my first character will always be clean.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Shieeeeeeeeet, accidentally clicked "No".


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not 18+, and neither is my sona, so yes, I would care.

It'll have to wait.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Mar 4, 2014)

DRAWING ANY FURSONA WITHOUT PERMISSION IS WRONG, it doesn't have to be porn to piss me off.
I don't care if it's gift art, always fucking ask me before you draw my fursona.
Those are my rules & my opinion.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 4, 2014)

Considering the type of character and huge arsenal of Anubis porn, I would honestly have to say no. And again who really cares? Draw my sona as much as you want. I don't care where or what is being drawn as long as as you don't boast on creating the character or original artwork yourself.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Although I put my foot down on the whole porn thing, I have no problems with other people drawing my characters with or without permission. My characters exist to entertain others, if someone enjoys drawing my fursona or my OC's I would not want to take away their artistic liberty. To me, that's like famous people attacking artists who create artwork of them, or media franchises attacking fan art. I would consider it an honor that someone liked my design enough to use it in their own work.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 4, 2014)

consider the following: back when I was a much younger man and still in my prime, I was attending a university in South Dakota. In order to feed myself and buy art supplies I took many odd jobs. One of these was as the nude male model for the life drawing class. At first it rather odd to just stand there posing for a class of at least half old ladies who loved to draw or rather concentrate on certain parts of my body. (sorry Minty, it has happened in the past! as well). 
While I never did anything to promote it there were always some younger members in the class who perhaps were still too young and would draw inappropriate pictures. Now, my fursona has the same attitudes I do however, like me he is old and if someone were to draw porn of an old grandpa I would seriously wonder about their mental state. I would be flattered but very shocked!


----------



## Teethdude (Mar 4, 2014)

Can't say i'd mind too much really


----------



## Hewge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah - I would mind. Although I don't care so much about the fursona thing, I did just create a ghost otter character to be my face on the internets, and for funs.
I suppose it would also count as necrophilia if it happened. ;~;

...

...

Otters are innocent. Otters are pure.

But that's what alternate characters are for, right?


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, I've made a rock and a ghost so far, so if someone tried to make porn of them, one would just turn invisible and the other would just be a rock. 

I don't think I've ever run across rock porn.


----------



## Rooko (Mar 4, 2014)

If they don't ask first then yes, I'd mind. But if they ask...that might be a different story.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not sure,  MAYBE if it's a more romantic picture rather than straight up porn, and if I am drawn with another furry that I love, but otherwise, yes, I do mind.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Kazooie said:


> Well, I've made a rock and a ghost so far, so if someone tried to make porn of them, one would just turn invisible and the other would just be a rock.
> 
> I don't think I've ever run across rock porn.



Step 1. Rule34.xxx
Step 2. "pokemon onix"
Step 3. Cry


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Whelp its too late for Grandma fox! Her younger fursona has some rather interesting pieces
done already. To me Art is Art and some of the best artists draw adult stuff.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 4, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Step 1. Rule34.xxx
> Step 2. "pokemon onix"
> Step 3. Cry


Ahh, I think Geodude would be slightly more relevant; Onyx is more of a rock-snake than a rock. 

You underestimate my true power, however, if you believe meager porn can phase a being such as I.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Kazooie said:


> Ahh, I think Geodude would be slightly more relevant; Onyx is more of a rock-snake than a rock.
> 
> You underestimate my true power, however, if you believe meager porn can phase a being such as I.



I only said Onix because I forgot Geodude's name. It's been a long time since I played Poogymen.
Perhaps I have underestimated your power. Next time I'll send TOR links. :V


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think I'd mind my fursona drawing in an adult nature but my permission would absolutely have to be sought first.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the people who have their fursona fully fleshed out are the ones saying "hell no".  The people who have a vague idea of what their fursona are the ones saying "sure, why not?". 

Might be wrong, but that was just the vibe I was getting.


----------



## Ayattar (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I don't have sona, but I'm going to draw one of my characters in a rapey-rapey scene this week as a request. It's not a problem to me because I treat this as a non-canonic story.

Comic fans will understand


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 4, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> I think the people who have their fursona fully fleshed out are the ones saying "hell no".  The people who have a vague idea of what their fursona are the ones saying "sure, why not?".
> 
> Might be wrong, but that was just the vibe I was getting.



You can't get much more vague than mine. I don't want people drawing porn of my personal character because that would feel like someone jerking off to me IRL in the tree by the window or whatever. Drawing me doing cool things is awesome though. That;s like some random person giving me free tickets to a concert.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 4, 2014)

I would mind. Even with my pencils, Scar is a character who is to remain on a clean slate. He's like a different version on me, making him into porn would desecrate him.


----------



## kumiko (Mar 4, 2014)

I think its a matter of asking me or just approaching me with it. If someone asked me, I'd be kinda flattered (slightly weirded out since my fursona is pretty similar to myself) but, say, if someone just approached me like "LOOK AT WHAT YOURE DOING IN THIS THING I DID YOU FILTHY SEX BEAST YOU " then I'd probably be offended and creeped out that they didnt ask beforehand. 
so bottom line, I dont really care as long as whoever gave me a heads up or something. that goes with anything though


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 4, 2014)

Considering some people's 'sona is a representation of themselves, it's understandable why they'd object to something, that's essentially them, in what could be seen as a demeaning way. 

But in general, it's not the best of ideas to draw someones' 'sona without permission.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 4, 2014)

It depends on the material involved. My 'sona is all about the "Sex,  Drugs, and Rock N' Roll" lifestyle, but he's straight and disturbed by a  lot of things, so if he were thrown into any kind of the fetish porn  some people seem to love, I'd be hugely offended, but if it were the  normal backstage stuff, that would be fine. He also had a mate at one  point, but she's dead now, so if material of those two existed, that  would also be fine, unless of course it involved her after her  passing...necro is not cool!

Long story short: whether or not I'd be offended depends on the material involved.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow. Never realized this many people take their character so personal. I understand the artwork copyright an stuff, but the real lols starts right here.



kumiko said:


> "LOOK AT WHAT YOURE DOING IN THIS THING I DID YOU FILTHY SEX BEAST YOU " then I'd probably be offended and creeped out that they didnt ask beforehand.



Try "LOOK AT WHAT THAT GIANT DRAGON **** IS DOING TO YOUR FACE YOU LITTLE SUBBY SLUT YOU!"


----------



## Destova (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm... torn to be honest about it. Like others have said my current 'sona is fairly like myself. At the same time I don't think I'd mind. Just uh, at least ask first.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't really put focus on my fursona.

If it has others involved I find appealing perhaps? 
Really though I am picky about my fandom associated art. Gotta be close to human.


----------



## ADF (Mar 4, 2014)

People get upset when others "violate" their characters in games and virtual chat rooms, even though nothing is actually happening to them. They become emotionally invested in their virtual representation over time and feel an attack on them is an attack on themselves.

Loading up your messages to discover someone has done a picture of your anthropomorphic animal equivalent being molested; is inevitably going to cause distress for some people, and this quirk of psychology isn't limited to furry.


----------



## Phyre (Mar 4, 2014)

I like that most users just said they don't know.I don't.I mean...Just straight-up porn,yeah.I mean,no.I mean,yeah,i kinda WOULD mind.But you know what?That would also be flattering in that creepy pedophilia kinda way,since i knew that person gave a shizzle to draw me.However,if it were a bit more...Hmm,romantic?I dunno,something that would wake my feels?Make me warm on the inside?That would be...Acceptable.And,of course,if it would be ME and another furry i like,not just a random furry,because my fursona is practically me,and i am not a whore to be drawn with a stranger during intercourse....So...I don't really know.It depends.


----------



## Phyre (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting poll,is it not?


----------



## Inpw (Mar 4, 2014)

Must admit that I'll get concerned if someones FA page is flooded with just my sona.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't have a fursona, so nope.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Depends on your definition of porn. For me, a few shirtless commissions of my fursona is about as far as I am willing to go.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 4, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Depends on your definition of porn. For me, a few shirtless commissions of my fursona is about as far as I am willing to go.



I have one sketch with my 'sona wearing nothing but a BC Rich Ironbird over his junk, that's as far as I will go personally.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd only get porn if my SO wanted it or if it was something silly and not meant for boners.
Otherwise hell naw.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd only want dirty images done of myself if i commissioned them, if people just see someones fursona and draw some porn featuring it with whoever without them even knowing thats creepy as fuck.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 4, 2014)

I was about to say no but then I read the other posts made here and decided to get a little more specific with just a simple yes or no..
I really would feel better if said artist asked permission first, having a random porn image from a stranger just sounds way too stalkerish to me. *Sound the alarm.* Furthermore, the discussion on payment or image content would have to be negotiated. I'll feel like I'd need to pay them something even if it where just a tip y'know? Don't get me started on what kind of content I'd have to manage as well, there's a lot of nightmare fuel you'll want to swerve.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 4, 2014)

I would prefer if I was asked if it was okay first... but if it was a gift from a mate (drawn or commissioned by them) it would be okay without asking me. Even if I wasn't asked first, if the situation depicted wasn't one that I didn't like (vore, scat, watersports, cub, bdsm, etc) then I probably wouldn't mind. I'd just not want to be paired up with someone other than a significant other if I had one at the time.


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 4, 2014)

Now, if I were asked to be drawn, if I asked to be drawn, if I asked for a comission, or if I did it myself, I would really not mind TOO much, but I'm just not in the full feeling of doing actual porn of my character. Maybe some suggestive poses, but that's pretty much it. Even if it isn't porn and someone draws me and not tells me, I would be pretty dang mad. If that person is someone I've talked to before and are a good friend of mine and they show me the link to their picture, giving credit to the character owner and everything, I would be kind of okay with it. It's a really complex system.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 4, 2014)

Im afraid they're probably already is...


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm considering it, so somehow I think the answer to this question is no.


----------



## Sar (Mar 4, 2014)

Go for it. I'd love some free porn!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 4, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> DRAWING ANY FURSONA WITHOUT PERMISSION IS WRONG, it doesn't have to be porn to piss me off.
> I don't care if it's gift art, always fucking ask me before you draw my fursona.
> Those are my rules & my opinion.


So grateful this one. Listen you, I love your fursona and draw it all the time. This is a free country and I can do what I want within the limits of the law.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Mar 4, 2014)

pft, I already draw porn of my own 'sona myself.


----------



## Sar (Mar 4, 2014)

d.batty said:


> So grateful this one. Listen you, I love your fursona and draw it all the time. This is a free country and I can do what I want within the limits of the law.


Careful! They might send a DMCA notice claiming copyright on the images! :V


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Mar 4, 2014)

As long as it's not, like, hardcore fetish xxx porn, y'know.
I kinda sorta draw it already


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 4, 2014)

As long as they weren't making money from it without my permission, and as long as it was drawn well, I'd actually consider it a form of flattery.
I don't actually _have_ a fursona as of yet, but the very idea of someone wanting to have sassytimes with him/her sounds to me like some kind of unintentional compliment.
-Unless they're really, *REALLY* trying to demean my character.


----------



## AJ3035 (Mar 4, 2014)

Psssh, art is art. If you want to draw my fursona doing some unspeakable things without my permission then go for it. Just be sure to send me a link once it's done. ^^


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, as much as I adore getting gift art, I'd prefer it to be of the tame variety. xD My sona and I are not the type to sleep around with randoms. I prefer to keep the steamier work of my sona and my mate to myself. x//3

On the other hand, if someone were to draw my main "porn" character Kit, by all means, that's what she's made for after all xD


----------



## Troj (Mar 5, 2014)

I _would _mind porn of Dr. Van Aarden, for the same reasons I wouldn't want to see porn of Mr. Rogers or Mr. Hooper.

It's not who he is, and it's not consistent with what he represents. 

_As long as it stayed within certain bounds_, I wouldn't _necessarily_ be deeply bothered by porn involving some of my other characters, like Nyx, because she's more open and flamboyant, so it would make sense that she might be more sexually adventurous, randy, or open as well.


----------



## Raelight (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd mind only if they didn't buy me dinner first.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2014)

I mind that there's not more porn of my fursona


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2014)

I would mind since it is pretty much what I would consider a personal violation.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't commission it, but I wouldn't mind if someone drew it for fun or as a gift or something.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I would mind since it is pretty much what I would consider a personal violation.


brb commissioning all the porn >:V


----------



## Antronach (Mar 5, 2014)

Mentova said:


> brb commissioning all the porn >:V



Even the porn that already exists?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2014)

Mentova said:


> brb commissioning all the porn >:V



Listen well, slut.
You are the only one who doesn't have to ask. <3


----------



## septango (Mar 5, 2014)

heh no I wouldn't mind, hell I think its funny, the more deprived the better

hmm let me help, it has to include..... 


- 3 partners, an ear of corn, steven fry, a basket full of pokemon cards, choking, mentova, the act of using a slurpee machine for not the intended use :v


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2014)

septango said:


> heh no I wouldn't mind, hell I think its funny, the more deprived the better
> 
> hmm let me help, it has to include.....
> 
> ...



All porn has to include mentova in it.
You also forgot Queen playing Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 5, 2014)

It took me a little while to decide, I have come to the idea that as long as its meaningful to me and not just random then no I don't mind it. I have stuff already but still.


----------



## ACraZ (Mar 5, 2014)

This is one of the reasons I don't want a fursona... to think of something of my own creation to represent mah furryness pin down and sweaty by two foxes and a bear...

No image, no stranger jerking off about me


----------



## ceasur hoss (Mar 5, 2014)

Wouldn't mind at all, just give me a heads up on what your doing please. -Ignore the yes on the poll I did -_-


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Listen well, slut.
> You are the only one who doesn't have to ask. <3


Oh my~

Be expecting some presents then. Sexy, sexy presents <3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2014)

ACraZ said:


> No image, no stranger jerking off about me


Now this is a challenge I think I can pull off!

Edit: Nopenope underage nevermind nope


----------



## BRN (Mar 5, 2014)

Hahah.~

Nah, not a chance. Wouldn't be fettered in the slightest.


----------



## Piroshki (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes would mind. My fursona's an avatar for myself, not a character. I don't RP so I have no reason to give him any kind of personality other than my own: he is me, in a not-therian kind of way. And I find sex revolting, so, no.

I don't care if people draw my fursona in other situations without asking, even if it's something I don't think I would ever do. As long as it's not porn, I'll gladly receive it.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I imagine my first commission of my fursona _would_ be a porn pic, so I guess I'm a little biased.
In real life, I'm completely opposed to sleeping around, but I imagine my character would be my opposite in that way.
(I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but it does to me.)


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not comfortable with my current fursona being drawn in porn. Since  he's a bit of a caricature of myself and I'm very private about sex,  even cartoon nudity feels a bit weird for me. I don't think about his  fiddly bits and neither should you.

In five years I may laugh at this post if porn of my fursona exist by then.



Gogoat Rowboat said:


> In real life, I'm completely opposed to sleeping around, but I imagine my character would be my opposite in that way.
> (I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but it does to me.)



I think I understand. My fursona sometimes gets rip roaring drunk on tequila. I don't drink. I can't stand the taste and I go straight from sober to sick to my stomach without any fun buzz in between.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Mar 6, 2014)

No.
No.

HELL No.


----------



## Sar (Mar 6, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> In real life, I'm completely opposed to sleeping around, but I imagine my character would be my opposite in that way.
> (I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but it does to me.)



That's a funny stigma about Furries they can't seem to understand. They assume you draw your character screwing half the fandom they assume due to the invisible self-insert theory that's how you are in reality. I've seen a few overdramatic journals over this. It's hilarious to see how pathetic desperate Furries can be.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2014)

Already drawn by my girlfriend. Her fursona is male, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## dawgz (Mar 9, 2014)

This is an interesting question to say the least.  I guess I would want permission to do it first.  I'm quite active in SL, and my fursona has been developed within that community.  I have done adult RP as part of my relationship with my BF before we moved in together, so we both have images of our SL avis in adult activities (trying to keep it PG here).  I don't have any of those pictures on my FA page.   With that, my avatars ARE adult in that they are all male in their pictures, and what I post in my page may or may not be clothed, as I don't view having "bits" as a purely sexual thing.  So I don't think I could be too judgmental if someone did make porn out of my fursona as I've already done that within SL as part of the long distance relationship we had.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

Probably not going to happen.  Although to be fair, I drew a butt on my fursona once


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think I would.


----------



## Ramblik (Mar 9, 2014)

It really depends on what kind of scene is given

Still, the creators should always ask before they use someoneÂ´s else fursona for such a scene


----------



## Charrio (Mar 9, 2014)

Not a problem, I get paid from time to time to draw this very thing. 
I'm actually flattered they would ask.


----------



## Loubell (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I'd just be charmed that someone gave enough of a heck about my fursona to draw them, let alone draw porn. Draw away, it's all good. I mean if it was weird degrading fetish porn then I might take issue with that, but not the drawing itself.


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

once you go there, you can never come back!

no, my fursona must forever remain innocent


----------



## Fur4brains (Mar 10, 2014)

Honestly, I dont think I'd care. Lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty surprised the vote is for no in this forum.


----------



## Jellyhuskal (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it would be great if someone drew mine. I might even like if it was done without my permission depending on what the picture was like, that seems thoughtful.


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Pretty surprised the vote is for no in this forum.


Another reminder of why the Main-site and the Forums will never have a "merged" community.


----------



## LovellCecil (Mar 10, 2014)

when i am in japan ,it is ok


----------



## BRN (Mar 11, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Another reminder of why the Main-site and the Forums will never have a "merged" community.



But a No for this poll indicates the opposite?


----------



## Dreadlime (Mar 13, 2014)

I've never really thought about it. I don't have a fursona so it's always been a moot point.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never commissioned porn of my fursona, I find it a bit narcissistic. Especially since most people who do porn of their fursonas give them a large dick, or perfect body, or big boobs.


That being said I would only care if my fursona is engaged in some sort of sexual activity that I myself would never do, like some weird fetish.


----------



## RustyWolf (Mar 14, 2014)

Assuming I gave them the rights to draw Rusty, then yes definitely... In fact if someone asked I wouldn't hesitate to say go for it XD


----------



## Benji (Mar 14, 2014)

I like to keep a tight reign on all my concepts and ideas.  I'd totally commission something, although Benji is a pretty modest guy.  Probably more of a sexy-pose-without-a-shirt guy rather than a fuck-me-in-two-dimensions guy.


----------



## Joey (Mar 14, 2014)

I wouldn't get my panties in a twist, but I generally think of my character as being asexual so yeah, a little.


----------



## jynx (Mar 16, 2014)

I mean, I'd probably care, just because it's supposed to be me, y'know? I suppose if someone asked nicely, and they weren't gonna post it everywhere, (like just in their sketchbook, I wouldn't care.  I mean, I wouldn't even know..) I don't really know.


----------



## corecat (Mar 16, 2014)

I cant say I'd mind too much. I get really excited whenever someone draws my characters regardless of the details.


----------



## Seas (Mar 16, 2014)

I wouldn't mind, even surprise ones, if it isn't humiliating/harmful to the character.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 16, 2014)

It gets the favorites and watches. _â€‹shrugs_


----------



## craz4fur (Mar 16, 2014)

I accidentally clicked yes. I dont care if im asked or not. As long as i get to see it im fine


----------



## Xaena (Mar 16, 2014)

I wouldn't mind. In fact, I'd be incredibly interested to see what they came up with.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 16, 2014)

Since I'm still a minor, I think there would be some issues regarding that. However, as a tasteful form, I don't think I would mind. Seeing the body in a pure form is nothing that shouldn't be shunned or whatever. 
The only time I will probably get offended would be when my fursona is put into a demoralizing situation that I'm not particularly fond of ('pseudo-rape scenario' for instance).
As long as you ask first, it's totally fine by me. Or don't, but that would depend on my mood of the day.


----------



## AriKantor (Mar 16, 2014)

It would be nice to have some notice about it first and to be told who would be in it if any other furs. But I guess they think I'm attractive enough to be in some sort of porn so I guess that's... sweet?


----------



## iconmaster (Mar 16, 2014)

only if it's canon. Shit's gotta be real


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Mar 16, 2014)

Absolutely not. I'd be more than happy with that.


----------



## Barkley (Mar 17, 2014)

I've actually been thinking about commissioning someone to do some porn art of my fursona, lately. He has a fixation with otters, so I'd love to have a pic of him bangin' a female otter.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe...It would be REALLY weird, mainly because my sona, like myself, is a very grouchy non intimate sort of critter.
 Any sort of intimacy, ESPECIALLY right out porn has to be agreed to and I would have to reeeally trust the other party. x_x
None of that surprise weirdness, lol


----------



## Inpw (Mar 20, 2014)

Badgerkatch said:


> Any sort of intimacy, ESPECIALLY right out porn has to be agreed to and I would have to reeeally trust the other party. x_x



Considering the porn should be intimate. Most porn is anyways just downright senseless fucking. Furries on the other hand sometimes even eat their partners... with their penises.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 20, 2014)

*Runs awaaaaay x____x


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like to see them try.

Do I smell lemons?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 20, 2014)

I smell limes.


----------



## Sar (Mar 21, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I smell limes.


Quit looking at me! :c


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 22, 2014)

whatever...it doesn't bother me as much as it used to anymore...as long as it's not gross fetish-y or really gay stuff, that would bother the hell outta me. The simple fact that anyone would take the time tomake it would be kinda flattering,as long as it wasn't horribly degrading,as mentioned above.


----------



## Dawnedge (Mar 24, 2014)

Well as long as it's not outright degrading, or some type of illegal fetish I don't really give a shit. It would be nice if they would ask first though.


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 24, 2014)

good luck trying to draw me.


----------



## IanDeanTyland (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't mind it BUT, It has to be done in which It's to my liking and done with me knowing about it. >.>


----------



## Neon Rain (Mar 25, 2014)

Not really as long as it's not super weird shit/things I'm not into

But I'd prefer it didnt happen lol


----------



## Mossflower_Grey (Mar 26, 2014)

Edited: I thought about this for a little while, and I'll have to say mostly no because I don't like 18+ artwork. But at the same time if someone came to me and asked me nicely if they could use my character I might say yes, but that doesn't mean I have to actively, erm "enjoy" it.


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 26, 2014)

Hm. 

I don't really mind it, seeing as I've actually commissioned a couple adult pictures, but I'd place some rather heafty limitations. For instance, I'd rather it be intimate then sensless fucking or what have you. Especially considering that the only two characters of mine I've had adult work of drawn, Tamagi and Niko, aren't really the "senseless fucking" type, and are more or less the intimate lover type.

But the really out there fetishy stuff that you hear about? Sorry, count me out.


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 27, 2014)

I would be so flattered, permission or not. I'd especially like it if she were in character and a little loli... Just dont steal my character for yourself. *~*


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 27, 2014)

lol my fursona has no gender so it would be impossible to draw porn of them
[e] wait no nevermind I actually thought about it, yeah you can still draw porn of them

I'm not sure... I _guess_, as long as it's not anything sick or weird, and I know about it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 27, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> I would be so flattered, permission or not. I'd especially like it if she were in character and a little loli... Just dont steal my character for yourself. *~*


No cub porn allowed.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> No cub porn allowed.



We might be depraved sexual deviants, but we have limits too, ya know.


----------



## CynamYiff (Mar 30, 2014)

Lola I would LOVE it!


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

More than anything, I think it's quite flattering. It means someone thought that "I" was a good subject for artwork of a more unorthodox type.

In fact, two NSFW pieces have already been done of Zan. Sil'thaera drew them -- they're called 'Clifftop Bonding' and 'Field Fire'. Check her page if you're curious: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sil-thaera/
(NOTE: You must have an account with the main site and turn off the safeties if you want to view the adult versions of the images.)


----------



## Xiz (Apr 2, 2014)

Only if it was carved in mahogany. 

Actually... nah that would be a terrible idea...


----------



## malibu (Apr 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if it was my fursona with his girlfriend, or him solo. I have a friend who's character is dating mine, so it would probably make her upset to see my sona with someone else, heh.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 3, 2014)

malibu said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind if it was my fursona with his girlfriend, or him solo. I have a friend who's character is dating mine, so it would probably make her upset to see my sona with someone else, heh.



Similar deal here. Zan is scalemates with Sil'thaera, which is part of the reason she drew him at all. It would be really weird to see an NSFW pic of one of them enjoying another individual.

But we're usually rather lax about what's done to those characters. So long as they're not being maimed, or something to that effect.


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't have a set fursona, but I have a few characters I swap through for whatever I'm feeling. "I feel particularly mammal today" XD  But I wouldn't mind, unless it was done without me knowing? Be sort of weird to stumble on art of my characters (sexy or not) for someone else's pleasure. 

Flattering but..... wha...?


----------



## generalskunk (Apr 3, 2014)

Woldnt mind someone drawing my fursona getting it on with sabrina skunk


----------



## Wynber (Apr 3, 2014)

Well... I have never really thought about this before. I don't know, maybe(ish)?


----------

